# Old and new......



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I had a wonderful day playing 'tourist' in London yesterday - It wasn't a planned trip as such, I had an invite for Mrs WereBo and I to attend the '*Great Sainsburys Beer Hunt 2012*', but the rest of the day was entirely down to spontaneity.

Firstly, some memories for DF, the beer-tasting was approx 100 yards away from the 'Golden Hinde', in Southwark :grin: - At the moment it's being checked over for safety, ready for the Queen's River-Pageant, celebrating her 60 years on the throne. The Golden Hinde is a fully working and seaworthy exact replica of Francis Drake's original ship




















Just around the corner is all that remains of Winchester Palace, the 12th century home to the Bishop of Winchester. Situated in Clink Street, the bishop had a prison built close by, to house the misc. scallywags, ruffians and ne'er-do-wells that infested the area. This prison was the origin of the slang term 'In the clink', meaning in prison.










Back to 'The Shard'.....




















Just around the corner in t'other direction is the new London Bridge (The old one was sold to an American in 1968 and was rebuilt on Lake Havasu, Arizona) - This from the centre of the bridge, showing the Golden Hinde stern and dock-gates.....


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for that trip down memory lane Werebo .. I actually used to walk across the old London bridge daily back in 1969 until they started dismantling it, I was an apprentice back then for what used to be known as GPO, London Telecoms Division or something similar .. can't actually remember whether they had built a new bridge before the old bridge started to be dismantled .. and on many occasions I used to get off of the train at London Bridge then dive into the back streets that used to be warehouses heading towards wherever I had been told to spend my time learning my trade.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I can vaguely remember crossing the old bridge, but I can't really remember much about the 'why', apart from it then being the only route to the A1 and M1 going North to visit the family 'up North' in Yorkshire :laugh:


Back to the theme of 'Old & New', Tower Bridge and HMS Belfast......











Slightly to the left of Tower Bridge, in the above pic, is the Tower of London.....











Also from the centre of London Bridge, looking down-river - I haven't a clue what church this is, but peeking up from all the concrete, steel and glass is this old and beautiful steeple...











Just on from the North side of the bridge is the 'Monument', built to remember the 'Great Fire of London', in 1666....











From there, we caught a bus along Fleet Street, Aldwych an 'The Strand' to Trafalgar Square, The few pics I tried to get of St Paul's Cathedral etc. failed dismally cos my camera's 'auto-focus' was foiled by the bus's glass windows and reflections :sigh:


----------

